# Will a Roland Stika SV-12 work on my Mac OS X?



## marleyjustin (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello everyone, i am new here and i am just about to start making T-shirts, i have a Mac OS X and i would like to buy a Roland Stika SV-12 for cutting vinyl, also planing on buying Adobe illustrator. Is this going to be compatible? I don't like the idea of putting a windows OS on my Mac so will i have to end up spending even more money on a windows laptop?
Can anyone help me out, there must be a way, i have been searching the net for 4 days now and found about 2 people using it on a Mac but i don't want to make a mistake just incase they are running windows on it.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Marley,
Welcome to the t-shirt forum.
According to Roland's site, they do offer a plug in version of CutStudio software for Mac. Roland is very good about support. If you contact them through their web page, I'm sure they will answer any questions you have. Here is a link to Rolands tech support/contact page Roland DGA 
The following is cut and paste from Rolands site regarding mac compatibility..................

*CutStudio Software*
Also included is a plug-in for Adobe Illustrator 9/10/CS/CS2/CS3 & CS4 in the Macintosh OS 9/X environment. Please note that the Adobe Illustrator and Corel Draw programs are not included.
Please visit the Roland web site for the most up to date End User Resources and Software and Driver Updates.


----------



## marleyjustin (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you very much for this information it was very helpful, i had to call Roland 3 times and then got passed on to someone eles in the office that knows about Mac's to confirm this, im so happy now that i dont need to get a laptop and do everything on there, now i can spend more time looking into t-shirt prices, once again thank you so much.


----------



## gibill (Mar 12, 2008)

hi marley,
I am new to the forum and have a similar question you had. I too have mac os10x and need to know roland's compatibility with mac. I want to go with the versacamm series printer/cutter and want to know if I can go from my mac to the roland versacamm without needing to go thru a pc.....went to a show and everybody seems to say u need a pc to interface. Is that correct?


----------



## marleyjustin (Mar 5, 2010)

gibill said:


> hi marley,
> I am new to the forum and have a similar question you had. I too have mac os10x and need to know roland's compatibility with mac. I want to go with the versacamm series printer/cutter and want to know if I can go from my mac to the roland versacamm without needing to go thru a pc.....went to a show and everybody seems to say u need a pc to interface. Is that correct?



Hi, after 1 long month of research i ended up buying a Graphtec CE5000 60. At first i wanted to get a Roland but after all the research and speaking to technical engineers the Graphtec is a really good cutter and works a lot better with a Mac then the Roland. You can also cut straight out of Adobe illustrator on the Mac with the Graphtec.

I would recommend anyone with a Mac to buy a Graphtec cutter, no messing around just straight to the point.


----------



## BrushWorks (May 18, 2011)

Your Stika-SX 12 will work on a Mac only while running Classic OS 9 and using Illustrator 10 to export Cut/Plot and using Roland CutChoice. I even called Roland myself and the Stika is not compatible with OS X. But I believe the newer GX-24 or GX-36 is compatible.

Hope this helps


----------



## peterv1998 (Jul 6, 2011)

yes, it will work just ducky except under the new Lion OS.
why you would want a 12" cutter is another matter, being as the 8" is cheaper, and the vinyl is 15" wide anyway. but .. is your call. so .. ya. stika on os 9, or 10, no issue. is easy to set up.
you'll need illustrator of some sort. I-10 non-edu version is cheap on ebay and works well.
cheers,
v.


----------

